

But Can You Tell Me What This Is and Why I Should Care in 80 Characters or Less? - Mz
http://micheleincalifornia.blogspot.com/2014/08/but-can-you-tell-me-what-this-is-and.html

======
wmf
I think there's a random effect that's much larger than the title. I've seen
submissions that look perfect for HN, with perfect titles, never make the
front page just because nobody saw them on /newest. (And I'm not just talking
about my own submissions.)

I also think the rule about using the original title even if it is bad is
often taken too far, and then dang has to come along and fix it.

